# Most recent villager won't move out?



## Miyukki (Apr 22, 2020)

This is the 3rd day I'm trying to get rid of Zucker. He was my most recent move in and I've seen people saying that the last one to move in won't ping to leave. But then there were others who said they did manage to make them move. I do not use amiibo to force them out so I'm TT in order to make them ping. 

Anyone else knows more about this? I'm so close to just letting go of another villager just to clear a slot.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

It seems the most recent ones has the lowest chance or probably no chance at all to ping for a move out.


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf (Apr 22, 2020)

It is false that the most recent one cannot move. It is all RNG as far as we know. A friend had his most recently joined one ping, so I at least know this is false.


----------



## BubbleBlowinDoubleBaby (Apr 22, 2020)

It's definitely possible, but not super likely. I had Audie ask me to move out at one point and she was my most recent addition.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 22, 2020)

I suppose low probability since I tried it with my recent one before and it didn't work. Though I have to admit, I didn't TT to far (around two weeks). I didn't want to TT too far.


----------



## Clock (Apr 22, 2020)

I had someone that asked to move out after 2 weeks of move in, she was invited from NMT island, but I kept her so I can work on getting her picture, so I think it’s random.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Apr 22, 2020)

It really is random. I had Bunnie ask to leave two days after moving in. Of course I declined her request!


----------



## Miyukki (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you all for the answers, I'll keep trying ;o;


----------

